# treat pouch



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

i need a new treat pouch and i just want to know if anyone can requmend a good one they have used


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I looked into some of the pouches available, and I wasn't super pleased by any of them for the price. What I ended up doing is getting a $1 canvas carpenter's belt at the local Walmart. It ties around the waist, is machine washable, and has three large pockets that are easy to access and allow me to carry and separate low value and high value treats. Not the most fashionable thing in the world, but it works for me. I intend to fade treats out as soon as I can anyway, so I didn't see the need for a fancier, pricier version.


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

Those carpenters belts are not a bad idea! I just use this one Treat Pouch But sometime the draw string gets in the way a lot of the time...


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Premier-74147...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1302373135&sr=1-2

This is by far my favorite it has a snap open snap close pouch that i LOVE!


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

I use a fanny pack with a ziplock bag inside. Certainly not stylish, but that's the way it goes. Usually you don't have to buy anything, since I know a lot of people have a fanny pack around somewhere.


----------



## Rouen (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a fanny pack as well. Works fairly well. Although it opens a little wide, I've given some accidental free jackpots a few times. If you can find a decent hinged pouch that would probly be the best way to go. But for affordable fanny packs are the best, you could probly pick one up at a 2nd hand type store for a couple bucks.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

katielou said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Premier-74147...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1302373135&sr=1-2
> 
> This is by far my favorite it has a snap open snap close pouch that i LOVE!


I am tossing up between the premier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZx26sDjs44 and black dog one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce0NKoa36Do I like the pockets on the premier but i like the sock from black dog here's a vid of each maybe everyone can take a look and help me decide

please vote on the poll i added so i can get a beter view of how many ppl like which one


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

just a suggestion but you could also make one. I like making things so xD lol, but just a suggestion  and you could find a real cute pattern too that you like  but between the 2 u have on the poll id say black dog


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

I vote for the premier. I don't think that the sock is worth it. I have this one http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=K9X060HG and all I do is invert it and wipe it clean with a cloth. Works perfectly


----------



## Rouen (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Deekan. Honestly a plastic bag works just as well if you're using something like hot dogs. And having the dog wait a couple of seconds while you stick your hand in the bag isn't going to confuse the dog. Just seems like a marketing ploy.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah i'm thinking premier


----------



## A&B (Mar 26, 2011)

Black dog all the way. I've been using it for years and mine is still going strong. Most of my treats are frozen or cold, so shoving them into the sock & being able to just pop the sock into the freezer is a god send. 

I know some people have had to replace the hinges on their treat pouches but I've never had any problems with mine. I have the large one and if I'm using different treats I just have a couple of smaller plastic bags in there if I need them seperated.

I have the large one, my mobile, keys and some cash sits in one pocket and in the other is a light leash, clicker, poop bags, squeaker and a ball. Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do use food as a motivator and as a way to shape a behavior but I do not use a treat pouch anymore (I used a free nail apron from my local building supply store). '

If you have a dog who is very food motivated and you go to trial and no food is allowed in the ring (most trials), that dog is going to very quickly figure out you do not have a treat bag on you and their performance in the ring will suffer. 

Just a thought. I tossed the treat bag altogether.


----------



## A&B (Mar 26, 2011)

Never had an issue. I have a cue for starting work and can do up to 30 minutes of work before giving a reward and I get the same level of focus and drive with or without the treat pouch. If you're more fun to your dog and you use the rewards as well there are no issues.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Once again I think it's a case of "whatever works for you". People who do use a pouch though, should be aware of whether it is becoming problematic, and adjust accordingly if required.

I like to use my pockets, mostly because pockets ARE allowed in the ring *wink wink*, .. but also because I conveniently just-so-happen to have pockets "on me" always, throughout the course of every day. 

I've also been known to hide toys in my sleeve or waistband, treats under a ball cap, or even have them stashed around the environment etc. when training. 

This helps to create an image in the dog's mind that rewards COULD be available at any and all times. 

... keeps 'em wondering, which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

one of the books i was reading said she traines her dog that asmile is a reward she says "if the judges ever make us wear paper bags over our heads when in the ring I'm in real troubble"


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

shedeivl said:


> one of the books i was reading said she traines her dog that asmile is a reward she says "if the judges ever make us wear paper bags over our heads when in the ring I'm in real troubble"


Not to nitpick or go o/t too much ... but I'd be careful with that one.

If a handler smiles deliberately, intermitently, too obviously, or too excessively AFTER the excercise has begun, then the judge _could_ nail you for an extra command / signal depending upon their interpretation. Thats why I like to begin smiling when the judge says "Are you ready?" >>> :biggrin1: >>> "Ready!", .. and I remain smiling for the duration of the entire excercise.

I don't know if you were already aware but I just thought I'd mention that, FYI.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

just an up-date i got the Premier-with pockets as it came with a free clicker i think eather way i would be happy so im going to trial Premier and if it dont work out ill get the black dog


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> I do use food as a motivator and as a way to shape a behavior but I do not use a treat pouch anymore (I used a free nail apron from my local building supply store). '
> 
> If you have a dog who is very food motivated and you go to trial and no food is allowed in the ring (most trials), that dog is going to very quickly figure out you do not have a treat bag on you and their performance in the ring will suffer.
> 
> Just a thought. I tossed the treat bag altogether.


I tossed around using a treat bag aka bait pouch with Tag, but decided against it for that very reason. It's just one more "thing" for me to fade in the ring. I keep food in my pockets, and food doesn't make the behavior appear...the behavior makes the food appear. JMO


----------

